# Mid-priced carbon arrows for distance



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Carbon Tech McKinney II Uses Easton ACE components. Best quality of the All Carbon shafts.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

McKinney II

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/carbon-tech-mckinney-ii-arrow-shafts.html

Or

Vap V1

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/victory-vap-target-elite-v1-arrow-shaft.html



Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## PNWMaker (Feb 7, 2019)

I hear good things about the VAPs, as someone else mentioned, but for me and a lot of my team mates I love my Easton Carbon Ones. Nearly indestructible, I’ve shot our steel overhead a few times trying to make it on the 50 (I could do it if the overhead were like a foot higher) and they’re totally fine. They’ve shot very well overall for me, Indoor and outdoor.


----------



## moomooholycow (Sep 15, 2016)

ksarcher said:


> Carbon Tech McKinney II Uses Easton ACE components. Best quality of the All Carbon shafts.


Second CTM IIs.. I'm going back to them...


----------



## bahboric (Aug 22, 2013)

Since I think they are about the same price, how do the McKinney IIs compare to Carbon Express Nano SSTs? I've been shooting the SSTs for a while and have no complaints. I know the McKinney IIs are lighter, but is there a reason to prefer the McKinney IIs if I have no trouble reaching 70m?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I have been happy with VAP 1 or VAP 3 (if you are short draw, save your money and buy the V3) Victories for those shooting lighter spines. CTMII are good but a bit fragile. CarbonOnes, a bit more inconsistent than the other two but very durable.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'd take the SST over the MK2, it's really an arrow for people struggling to make distance.


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

There are a lot of arrows in the 0.21~ outer diameter and they all tend to be about the same cost, from the low end of about 150 dollars to the highest (ACE) at about 300.
The benefit of the cheaper shafts is just the cost saving. As you move up in cost you usually get things like variable spine which helps a lot for finger shooters.

For the cost, the Black Eagle x-impact is very light and a reasonable diameter. In a lot of spines you can think of it as a cheaper MK II. Don't bother looking at the Deep Impacts unless you are happy to have them moving slower.
In some middling spines they lighter and a similar diameter to the Nano SST, but you don't get the benefit of the variable spine, so the extra cost there (~6 dollars a shaft) could be worth it to you. 
VAPS are similar money to the x-impacts and based on specs a very similar arrow. You can get the cheaper "less straight" versions of these however to save a few bucks and maybe even squeeze an extra set into your budget.
Victory has also released the VXT which is a tapered shaft if you're willing to take a gamble on their newest shafts.
The only thing Easton has in that class (and it's the top end of it might I add) is the ACE. Full barrelling , light, well known and have been used for a long long time by top shooters.
The ACGs are very good I hear but you only "gain" the alu core over a full carbon shaft so to me that's more of a detriment as it takes a set bend over time. Good if you miss on occasion however, the metal detector will pick up the whole shaft.

Personally I don't think anyone really makes "bad" arrows in this range for target shooters.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

i shoot Carbon Tech McKinney II and i am very happy with them, in fact i just ordered another set


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

PNWMaker said:


> I hear good things about the VAPs, as someone else mentioned, but for me and a lot of my team mates I love my Easton Carbon Ones. Nearly indestructible, I’ve shot our steel overhead a few times trying to make it on the 50 (I could do it if the overhead were like a foot higher) and they’re totally fine. They’ve shot very well overall for me, Indoor and outdoor.


I have hit that and the wood below the Rinehart blocks on the 50m with my VAPs and they have held up.


----------



## Trilund (Mar 4, 2013)

I haven't shot many different arrow brands, but to me it is hard to beat VAPs.
When tuned to the bow, I think it is pretty hard to out shoot them.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Trilund said:


> I haven't shot many different arrow brands, but to me it is hard to beat VAPs.
> When tuned to the bow, I think it is pretty hard to out shoot them.


Anyone looked at the new Skylon Brixxon on alternatives? (Skylon appears to be an Avalon brand offshoot) They are .166 inner with .001 straightness for ~$60 per dozen USD. Looks like an affordable VAP V1 copy. 
A student of mine just ordered some, can update once he gets them and shoots them for a bit.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

ksarcher said:


> Carbon Tech McKinney II Uses Easton ACE components. Best quality of the All Carbon shafts.


Sure wish I could agree with that.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jim C said:


> I have been happy with VAP 1 or VAP 3 (if you are short draw, save your money and buy the V3) Victories for those shooting lighter spines. CTMII are good but a bit fragile. CarbonOnes, a bit more inconsistent than the other two but very durable.


This. Jim knows of what he speaks.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Cartel triples


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

target1 said:


> Cartel triples


Are they still making those? I shot those in between my A/C/C's and A/C/E's in '03


----------



## GiulianoCini (Jun 27, 2016)

At Alternative Service they have a 40 Ton full carbon shaft called Skylon Paragon, the shafts can use X10 points, they are supplied with pin but I prefer to use the outsert option from Beiter, the price is very atractive.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

GiulianoCini said:


> At Alternative Service they have a 40 Ton full carbon shaft called Skylon Paragon, the shafts can use X10 points, they are supplied with pin but I prefer to use the outsert option from Beiter, the price is very atractive.


I was looking at those. That is a great price if they are a decent arrow.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

It's hard to beat Carom One shafts for the money. I've been shooting them same 3 dozen for a few years now. I started off with them and just love the way they shoot.


----------



## DanInglis (Feb 5, 2018)

I've shot the VAP V1s and they are a great arrow. Currently shooting the Nano-SSTs which I love. Never shot Carbon Ones but have heard nothing but outstanding things about them.


----------



## Speedly (Jan 23, 2019)

A vote for the VAP V1s. The price is reasonable, they're pretty durable, and most importantly to me, you can buy them by the single from Lancaster.

My only warnings are that they do indeed run stiff as others have said, and the points WILL draw blood if you aren't paying attention while building the arrows.


----------



## tooold (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes, I was also looking at the Skylons. If you use the pins, which nocks do you use?


----------



## Ashred (Apr 30, 2018)

1. Victory VAP V1 (best choice) or V3(if you are not >300)
2. McKinney II( If you are looking for a very light arrow[having less draw weight and shooting 70]
3. Carbon Ones (Durable, heavy, Easton)


----------



## Ashred (Apr 30, 2018)

Skylon paragons are very good for low pondage


----------



## lskywalker918 (Apr 3, 2018)

love my vap. shoots like a dart. had to go to vap cuz not a lot of option for 900 spine. plus victort is local to me and gotta support the local guys haha.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Are they still making those? I shot those in between my A/C/C's and A/C/E's in '03


not sure, but they're still being sold.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

We have had good luck with VAPs. Moreso than the Easton carbon ones. The specs on the VAPs were also more consistent across each dozen.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

For my shooting, I can tune groups on Vap V6 as well as I could shoot ACEs.


----------



## Skropi (Jan 1, 2019)

Good thing those vaps are not very expensive, as everyone seems to reconnect them!
When I upgrade my arrows, which wont be for the next 6-8 months at least, I will be getting those Victory Vaps.


----------



## naveedgt (May 9, 2012)

Instead of starting a new thread, can I ask if ACE's are still considered the best A/C low poundage long distance shafts?

A lot of ranges here in UK don't allow all carbon shafts because they mostly shoot on school fields and can't risk losing a arrow.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

naveedgt said:


> Instead of starting a new thread, can I ask if ACE's are still considered the best A/C low poundage long distance shafts?
> 
> A lot of ranges here in UK don't allow all carbon shafts because they mostly shoot on school fields and can't risk losing a arrow.


Ask if they allow wood shafts, then ask what the difference is in terms of being able to find them with a metal detector.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

I have shot the Brixxon arrows for myself, my wife and my daughter. I have nothing negative to say of them, only positive.

What I like: increments of 50 on spine in my range so easy to match to various draw weights I tinker with; low grains/inch so I can get a lightweight arrow; decent variable tip weights using glue ins; I can buy enough of them in broad range for use for myself, my wife, my daughter; decent quality- I cannot tell; cheap 

For reference: I am a trad shooter, not a great shot but getting better and having fun. Generally shooting 25-30# weights at a draw of 31" (working down from 32"...), tons of bows- but settling down on 21" and 23" Lark, 25" border in ILF. Limbs include recurve and longbow, making my own strings, fletching arrows, etc. Thinking of building a ILF riser. Having FUN.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Im a casual archer. And the diffrence for me was mostly down to tuning. If i cant get the tune correct i swap to next pair of shafts and repeat the process. 
But if i get the tune correct their is not much diffrence. Look at the Gpi numbers. Victory is almost 60 grains lighter then apollo. Thats a big consideration shooting at 50m or further distance. 

I have tried below arrows and the Victory and Easton got quite pricey points and pins x2 or even x3 the price vs skylon parts. 
So the complete price for x12 arrows runs away abit when including the expensive pins, knocks and points. I recomend replace it with cheaper brands except the shaft itself. 

I like how light Victory shafts are and never gets stuck in target. Skylon arrows feels like glued, when pulling em out of the target. I use silicone spray now to reduce the issue. 

Easton and Victory has got to big of a gap between spines increment of 100, Harder to tune arrows. Skylon arrows was elot easier to bareshaft/fletched tune with increments of 50 for each spine. I never got a perfect tune with Easton as i have done with skylon. 

28" shafts , spine 650 or closest possible. Below is current price in EU, x12 shafts only. 

Victory VAP sport (.166) *5,6Gpi* price: 141€
Easton carbon one (.166) . 6,6Gpi price: 106€
Easton Apollo (.166) . *7.7Gpi * price: 81€
Skylon Brixxon (.166) . 6,42Gpi price: 62€
Skylon Radius price.166) . 6,42Gpi price: 40€

Gpi(grain per inch) 
(.166) 4mm inner diameter (g-knock) size. 

I use Bhoning X-vanes shield cut 0,37" hight 2,25" lenght and shoot olympic style 42lbs at 30m,50m and 70m.


----------



## Giantsnarf (Jul 29, 2015)

I've been shooting the Avalon Tec One Arrows for a practice arrow. They're heavier and fatter than my ACEs, but they seem to group pretty well out to 50m. Best part is that they're pretty cheap for the straightness quotient. Worth checking out.


----------

